# PPV and Zipper



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Does anybody have there Dtivo calling in for ppv that has been zippered. Mine won't connect to DT. Thanks Michael


----------



## cdenton (Aug 20, 2005)

Why would you call DirecTv? Order your PPV online and there will be no need to connect.
Knowing that DTV does not approve of you hacking your unit I can not see why you would want to call them and let them see that you have.

Chris


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

I thought it was said on here that PPV is a seperate number from updates. It is just easier to order by remote all in one step instead of going to the net and then setting tivo to record it.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

Zipper installs fakecall which prevents the DTivo from calling DTV. This also prevents your DTivo from sending billing info to DTV for PPV purchases. Eventually your DTivo will lose the ability to order PPVs via remote because DTV will disable this function via the sat feed due to not calling in after a period of time.

If your DTivo is currently at OS 6.2, which it should be, then you could theoretically allow it to call DTV with no adverse effects. DTV has no way of detecting whether or not you've hacked your DTivo. It is highly unlikely that DTV will be sending out any future software updates for the S2 DTivos now that they've introduced their own DVRs. The primary reason to use fakecall is to prevent any updates from being installed but as this is not likely to happen you could disable fakecall and let your DTivo call home.

Disabling fakecall would require editing your rc.sysinit.author file and probably the root file used by crond if you have it set up. Make the changes and reboot and you should be able to let it call home safely. In the future, however, you may want to consider ordering your PPVs via the DTV website. The upside of this is that any PPVs ordered in this fashion are authorized for all receivers in your household and not just the one you use to order it with your remote. The downside is if you decide to order adult programming and have rugrats running loose that can view them on the other receivers. Setting the parental controls will prevent this from happening so it shouldn't be an issue as long as you take the necessary precautions.


----------



## kramerboy (Jul 13, 2001)

Fakecall does not prevent your tivo from calling DTV. It only prevents your tivo from calling TiVo.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Fakecall only prevents the TiVo from calling the local internet access number for connection to TiVo's servers. It does this by convincing the TiVo that is has already made the call. This call is used to trigger software updates (yeah, right), report TiVo-matic selections, and report some anonymous viewing stats. The call to DirecTV that reports PPV activity is made to a 800 number, and is not effected by fakecall.

The superpatch appears to still have the "NoPPV" patch code in it. It makes PPVs "recordable like any other program." This means that when you hit record on a PPV program, it does not prompt you to purchase it first. If your TiVos have been connecting to DirecTV, you CAN choose "Season Pass and Other Options" and there you will be able to choose "Buy and record". If your TiVo has not called into DirecTV for a while, you may see "To purchase this program call ext. 732". In this case, you need to call DirecTV to have them re-enable remote ordering of PPVs (assuming your Tivos are now able to call in to DirecTV).

BTW: The Zipper also adds a static route such that even if your TiVo did try to call into TiVo, it would fail to connect.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

So under phone settings the number and dial prefixes shouldnt affect the PPV call? You just wont be able to check phone setting because of zipper. I have just switched to digital phone service so I wasnt sure it that was causing the problem or it just wasnt connecting. So you should still be able to do remote PPV ordering with zipper. Thanks Michael


----------



## kramerboy (Jul 13, 2001)

Can't you check your phone logs to see if your Dtivo is dialing out? I get a call going out to 866-709-2073 about once a month on my phone logs. If your digital phone service supports modem calls, then the call will probably go through without issue.

The phone settings in the Dtivo menus do not have anything to do with the call to DTV


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Dan Collins said:


> Fakecall only prevents the TiVo from calling the local internet access number for connection to TiVo's servers. It does this by convincing the TiVo that is has already made the call. This call is used to trigger software updates (yeah, right), report TiVo-matic selections, and report some anonymous viewing stats. The call to DirecTV that reports PPV activity is made to a 800 number, and is not effected by fakecall.
> 
> The superpatch appears to still have the "NoPPV" patch code in it. It makes PPVs "recordable like any other program." This means that when you hit record on a PPV program, it does not prompt you to purchase it first. If your TiVos have been connecting to DirecTV, you CAN choose "Season Pass and Other Options" and there you will be able to choose "Buy and record". If your TiVo has not called into DirecTV for a while, you may see "To purchase this program call ext. 732". In this case, you need to call DirecTV to have them re-enable remote ordering of PPVs (assuming your Tivos are now able to call in to DirecTV).
> 
> BTW: The Zipper also adds a static route such that even if your TiVo did try to call into TiVo, it would fail to connect.


Dan, I seem to recall that earlier you said you ordered a PPV via the remote and later it did in fact show up on your bill. Could you confirm if my memory is correct, and let others know that it does indeed call DTV with fakecall installed. TIA


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

willardcpa said:


> Dan, I seem to recall that earlier you said you ordered a PPV via the remote and later it did in fact show up on your bill. Could you confirm if my memory is correct, and let others know that it does indeed call DTV with fakecall installed. TIA


It does indeed. I have been zippered for many months now and my PPV's show up on my bill every month.

In fact, with the static route lines added to your rc.sysinit.author file that keep your DVR from connecting with Tivo, there is really no reason to run fakecall period except for the fact that it does move the date on your system info screen to make it look like the call completed. Its basically just a housekeeping thing now.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> It does indeed. I have been zippered for many months now and my PPV's show up on my bill every month.
> 
> In fact, with the static route lines added to your rc.sysinit.author file that keep your DVR from connecting with Tivo, there is really no reason to run fakecall period except for the fact that it does move the date on your system info screen to make it look like the call completed. Its basically just a housekeeping thing now.


 The reason I keep fakecall in the enhancement script is so that your tivo never thinks it's time to make a call to Tivo. Even if the call fails, or if no updates are being sent, it can be annoying when your tivo picks up the line when you are on the phone.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Yeah, you've said this before. I really think this should be an option though instead of a default install. I've never once had the Tivo pickup the phone while I was on it. I just remarked out the fakecall line in crond.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

it also prevents the call needed during a 1st time install after guided set up is run.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

willardcpa said:


> Dan, I seem to recall that earlier you said you ordered a PPV via the remote and later it did in fact show up on your bill. Could you confirm if my memory is correct, and let others know that it does indeed call DTV with fakecall installed. TIA


Yup...I have had PPVs show up from two different TiVos running fakecall - and both also have static routes. I'm with rbautch, I don't like the TiVo picking up the phone. Besides, the TiVo WILL actually make the call, it will just fail during the connect phase.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

WhyMe said:


> So under phone settings the number and dial prefixes shouldnt affect the PPV call? You just wont be able to check phone setting because of zipper. I have just switched to digital phone service so I wasnt sure it that was causing the problem or it just wasnt connecting. So you should still be able to do remote PPV ordering with zipper. Thanks Michael


The phone number has no effect, but the dial prefixes do.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> it also prevents the call needed during a 1st time install after guided set up is run.


Which can be run manually or as part of the rc.sysinit.author.

Dan Collins is right though. Without fakecall.tcl, the DVR is still making the call to Tivo and just not connecting. For some reason I don't like that idea. I'm gonna put it the line back in root.


----------



## dvrdrvr (Jan 25, 2006)

Dan Collins said:


> The phone number has no effect, but the dial prefixes do.


Dan, Are you saying the dial prefixes that are inserted by "phonereset.tcl" will not allow the unit to call DTV for a PPV?

If that's the case I need to change that on the one DTV have connected to a phone line.

Any hints on how to do that?


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Is there a way for the PPV number to dial in thru the usb line with broadband? Mine wont connect with this digital phone even with the enhancements uninstalled. Thanks Michael


----------

